# Partner visa conditions



## daksharajan (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to know if there is a time period/limit by which you need to enter australia once a temporary partner visa(309/100) is granted?

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes. The must enter date will be on the visa grant.


----------

